# Home made tooth setter



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks pretty nifty... does it work well?


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 3, 2016)

I didn't notice but it's not complete in this pic. The blade advancing handle is not on yet. But yea it works pretty good except it's not as accurate as a factory job. It sets 4 teath each time and we accidentally put the advancing handle on the wrong side so you have to invert the blade. It leaves the wood a bit rougher but a planer takes care of that. For the 50 or 60 bucks invested in it I'd say it's well worth it.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2016)

C.L. Boyett said:


> I didn't notice but it's not complete in this pic.



I was going to ask a few questions before I saw this. I'm still interested to see it in operation if you make a short video of it. I have a setter but I like seeing IIA (ingenuity in action).

How are you grinding?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 3, 2016)

A tooth setter. That's what the dentist use up in @SENC area

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I was going to ask a few questions before I saw this. I'm still interested to see it in operation if you make a short video of it. I have a setter but I like seeing IIA (ingenuity in action).
> 
> How are you grinding?



I'll have to clean off that bench first. It's become a place to pile junk. We've used a dremmel and a small grinder but had better results with a electric chain saw sharpener took apart. I'll try and get a video made soon.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2016)

C.L. Boyett said:


> I'll have to clean off that bench first. It's become a place to pile junk. We've used a dremmel and a small grinder but had better results with a electric chain saw sharpener took apart. I'll try and get a video made soon.


I repurposed an old Sears radio alarm saw to use as my sharpener. It works but I would still like to find something even better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 3, 2016)

A bit more ingenuity.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice work Cameron.
If you're sawing bridge beams I certainly understand why you need a tooth setter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## C.L. Boyett (Oct 6, 2016)

justallan said:


> Nice work Cameron.
> If you're sawing bridge beams I certainly understand why you need a tooth setter.


That's actually an old picture. I rarely saw bridge beams because there usually full of nails and bolts. At one time many years ago my dad had 5 acres covered with them in piles. He sawed every one with a 52" blade mill that him and his brother bilt in the early 60's. I still have a blade mill but it's not operational. Wish he was alive to see my bandsaw.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------

